# IE8 has no toolbar for reply box



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 7, 2011)

Firefox appears to be doing OK...but, IE8 is dead...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I haven't used Firefox for several months 'cause it went berzerk on me awhile ago, but is OK tonight, so I'm still on for another q-view! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Eric


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 7, 2011)

It is only affecting some users IE 8 is working fine for me but I know some others can't reply to threads and still others can't start a thread. It has been reported to Huddler and they are trying to figure it out. It working for some and not for others makes it strange


----------



## les3176 (Mar 7, 2011)

Got ie 8 and its been running fine here! little slower than normal but its working so i'm not b*tching!!!!!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks fellas,

this is strange, but after leaving IE8 closed after I tried a few test posts with refreshing the page and still not having the tool bar in the reply box, it's working fine...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...even the smileys are up again. I posted a couple q-views with Firefox and pics seemed to load a bit faster than IE8 tonight, so I might stick with the lil' fox and see how the ride goes for awhile again. (posted with EI8)

Eric


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 8, 2011)

Huddler's QA team is trying to duplicate these issues but arent having any luck. If you are having issues please got to www.smokingmeatforums.com/feedback and leave as much information can such as what operating system what browser what service pack your running. The more the better. But if you only have a little bit of information please still send it so that they can get to the bottom of it. Thanks


----------

